# Chapman University: Fall 2013 Applicants - MFA Directing



## CLFilms (Feb 19, 2013)

In case there isn't one already, please update the previous discussion for this same topic...


Having said that, who else applied?


----------



## manguforcheap (Feb 19, 2013)

I applied. Haven't heard anything yet. Anyone know a time frame for admissions decisions?


----------



## CLFilms (Feb 19, 2013)

They're supposed to let applicants know next month.


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by CLFilms:
> They're supposed to let applicants know next month.



Wondering if Chapman could give the decision next week..


----------

